# Spiele entwickeln soll für jedermann möglich sein



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2016)

*Spiele entwickeln soll für jedermann möglich sein*

Hi zusammen

Habe eine seltsame News gefunden, seltsam weil 2 Jungs was machen wollen das es eigentlich schon gibt aber das ganze wird auch noch Finanziell gefördert.  
Sie wollen die Möglichkeit bieten, das jeder sein eigenes Spiel erstellen kann, was für Wissen man dafür braucht ist nicht bekannt, laut eigenen Angaben soll alles wie Legosteine zusammenpassen. Die Bausteine können auch von Drittanbietern kommen und in einem Shop verkauft werden, die Auswahl dürfte wohl gross genug werden. 
Die Zielgruppe sollen Hobbybastler und Marktingfirmen sein sogar Professionelle Spielentwickler sollen darunter sein die schnell mal etwas ausprobieren wollen, interessant noch zu wissen, die beiden haben ein Kunststudium abgeschlossen und kein Informatikstudium.

Quelle: 20min.ch

--------------------------

Ich sehe das grösste Problem an dem ganzen die Konkurrenz die es schon lange gibt, Leveleditoren gibt es schon lange und RPG Maker auch, also ich weiss nicht wo genau die 2 Jungs etwas neues bringen wollen. Ausserdem will nicht jeder ein Spiel erst erstellen müssen, man will einfach loslegen. Wenn ich etwas zusammenbauen will dann spiele ich ein Aufbauspiel und baue da meine Stadt oder was auch immer aber hier muss ich das Spiel selbst erst zusammenbauen und das kann bei einem grossen Spiel alleine ohne Hilfe locker mal 10 Jahre dauern.  Und kleine Spiele gibt es schon genug auf dem Markt, besonders ältere Spiele die für 5€ verkauft werden sind da die grösste Konkurrenz.
Wie die beiden das ganze ohne grosse Informatikkentnisse machen wollen das ist eine gute Frage, das Wissen das (Spiele-)Programmierer haben ist deutlich grösser als ihres.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Spiele entwickeln soll für jedermann möglich sein*

Sollen se hakt machen.
Entweder es taugt was und wird evtl vom markt angenommen, oder es taugt nichts und verschwindet wieder in der versenkung.

So oder so:
Ich finde schon kaum zeit aktuelle spiele zu spielen, gewchweige denn mir die auch noch selber zu basteln.


----------

